# Aahhhh FECk!! Timing belt issues...



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, rather than pay someone to do my water pump, I had a buddy help me out with the install. We started today at about 11:00am. Seemed to be doing fine, till we started it up. Sure enough, I get a code of 16725 ("camshaft pos. sensor range/performance"). So I guess we need to do it all over again tomorrow :banghead: 
When we took everything apart, we found no markings to signify TDC, so we put a screwdriver in cyl #1 and turned the crank till the screwdriver came up to its highest position. Im pretty sure that the movement of the cam or crank came when we went to put tension on the belt (guessing the tension pulled the cam out of time). I have 3 questions. 

1.) How can we make sure we have the cam and crank in time with no markings? 

2.) Do we have to take EVERYTHING off again to get it right? 

3.) How do we keep them from moving when putting tension on the belt? 

I'm about to push this bitch off a cliff. The only thing stopping me is the lack of cliffs in Florida. I figured I'd do it myself to save some money, but at this point I think it would have been best to have someone else do it:facepalm:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

From BlueTTop's TB replacement fotki: 

http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/mods/timing-belt-replacement/bluettoptbtdccam1.html#media 

Maybe this will help. 

cheers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have always clamped the belt with a set of small vise grips, removed as much slack as possible from the belt by just lining it up a half of a tooth before the mark on the vc, with the crank in position, then held it still while fully tightening from the cam. Once lined up with good tension, have someone pull the pin on the tensioner.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

You didn't look very hard then for something that could **** everything up. There are multiple alignment marks. Line em up, pull the belt off, do what you gotta do, double check marks, then throw the belt back on. Voila 

-pics above show one set. 2nd set is on the crank pulley and plate behind it. 3rd is on the flywheel (visible through keyhole of transmission)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I did it with a buddy that's done it twice. We did look, but we had pretty crappy lighting. I admit I should have done more research on my own. Ive read tons of DIY info now, and I'm ready to tackle it again. We're gonna get back into it tomorrow.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Another timing mark to be used is on the flywheel, you have to peak through the hole for the flywheel mark. Use that, it is technically the "fine" adjustment for a timing belt job, for after getting the crank/cam sprocket marks. The hole is on the front of the trans, below a DS throttle body :thumbup: 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## brendan_TT (Jul 12, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> I did it with a buddy that's done it twice. We did look, but we had pretty crappy lighting. I admit I should have done more research on my own. Ive read tons of DIY info now, and I'm ready to tackle it again. We're gonna get back into it tomorrow.


 
Good luck with it. Hope you get it all squared away. Sometimes having a fresh day to take a look at things again helps a lot. Poor lighting suks. My garage is like that and I'm dying to light the place up like a christmas tree.


----------

